# Are puncture vines toxic to goats?



## Jayzandra (May 26, 2016)

Ok, this is a question for anyone familiar with the evil puncture vine/goathead.

We have an 8 week old pygmy goat. Our entire property is overrun with goatheads/puncture vines. She really really wants to eat them, but I've read they're toxic to cows and horses. Are they also toxic to goats?


----------



## Latestarter (May 26, 2016)

Here's the list that I go by... I don't see it listed anywhere here, and since they're so danged hard to eradicate anyways, I'd say let the goat(s) eat as much of them as possible!  http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/goatlist.html


----------



## Jayzandra (May 26, 2016)

Thank you


----------

